# Was haltet Ihr von den neuen Talentbäumen in WoW 3.0.2?



## Shadaim (17. Oktober 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, was Ihr von den überarbeiteten Talentbäumen in WoW 3.0.2 haltet?

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Freelancer (17. Oktober 2008)

Besser als vorher aber ich finde das die bc bosse da nicht ganz mithalten können was ich sehr schade finde den selbst bt ist einfach nur noch lachhaft aber evtl. will blizz ja auch nur das alle die ini´s nochmal sehen  können 

Mal schauen was die wotlk bosse so können ^^

*edit* first das wollte ich schon immer mal schreiben ^^


----------



## LónêWòlf (17. Oktober 2008)

ich binn eher Skeptisch, aber im Positivem Sinne, klar muss man sich erst an die neuen Talente gewöhnen und es wird auch wieder Zeit brauchen eine Perfekte für jeden einzelnen zu finden.
Aber eine sache stört mich doch BLIZZARD IHR SCHW.... ^^ ihr habt mir weitreichende Stöße aus dem Furorbaum genommen *grml*.
Naja Have a nice day und Fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG lónêwòlf

Edit: Und ich bin mir sicher das die Talente nochmals überarbeitet werden, jedenfalls gewisse Effekte, etc.


----------



## Orlam (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab jetzt mit meinen pala eine Retri-sklillung und kann nur sagen das das voll abgeht.^^


----------



## Sempai02 (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin begeistert, der Gebrechen-Hexer macht verdammt viel Spaß. Natürlich muss man erst einmal die Nerf-Keule der nächsten Wochen ertragen, aber ich denke mal, dass der Hexer doch recht gebalanct ist. Es ist wohl die armen Paladine erwischen, PvP-Jammerlappen sei „Dank“ . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (17. Oktober 2008)

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, was Ihr von den überarbeiteten Talentbäumen in WoW 3.0.2 haltet?


Ich finde den Schutz Talentbaum beim Krieger super, ich mach 4x mehr dmg als vorher & kann sogar alte 60er Inis selber ohne dd gehen *gg*
Blizzard hatt sich super viel mühe gegeben  
*daumen hoch*


----------



## Odus1124 (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube, dass sich das erst wenn man lvl80 ist richtig zeigt. Klar ist es jetzt schon was anderes, aber wenn man auf lvl80 auch wirklich auf alle 71 Talentpunkte zurückgreifen kann wird sich zeigen ob die neuen Baüme was taugen.


----------



## airace (17. Oktober 2008)

mhh ich spiele world of warcraft nicht ist ja eine doofe antwort besser hätte mir WAAAAGGH! oder so gefallen ^^


----------



## Holuphus (17. Oktober 2008)

Als Feuermagier gibt es ja keine großen Unterschiede, wie man zu skillen hat. Nur weiß ich einfach nicht ob ich 11 Punkte in den Arkan- oder in den Frostbaum stecken soll. Aber sonst, perfekt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ..::xXxTriplexXx::.. (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde das ganz gut wie die das gemacht haben hab jetzt auch viel mehr spaß beim zocken


----------



## Lucky1991 (17. Oktober 2008)

Jetz kann man auch mitn Shadow gut grinden ohne groß Mana Pausen zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamanpower (17. Oktober 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja mit dem patch vom verstärker auf ele umskillen und hatte mir das eig 100%tig vorgenommen jetzt hab ich ele ausgetestet und verstärker und der verstärker baum macht atm einfach riesig fun besonders mit Maelstorm weapon aber eigentlich wollte ich mit wotlk als ele in den endgame content einsteigen ;hülfää was soll ich machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akaryu (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde die neuen Talente haben meinen Druiden verstärkt. Überlebensinstinkte ist ein guter "Oh shi..."-Knopf, falls man zu viel gepullt hat. Genauso ist Berserker. Ich bin mit den neuen Talenten sehr zufrieden. Und die Wilde Attacke der Katze sieht nur zu geil aus xD


----------



## Iconoclast (17. Oktober 2008)

also ich find die neuen talentbäume super...vergelter pala endlich mit dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sandsieber (17. Oktober 2008)

Also ich muss sagen das sich mein Verstärker Schamane mit seinen neuen Talenten und Skills ziemlich gut anfühlt – also am Anfang gegen einen Dummy. Schadenswerte erste Sahne. Durch die Geschwindigkeitserhöhung des Windfury Totem sind meine Angriffe schneller (Geskilled nochmal um 4%) und durch die Glyphen Verstärkung hat meine Waffenverzauberung satte 40% mehr Schaden aus Angriffskraft.  Die Angriffskraft wird nun durch meine Intelligenz (Die durch „Wissen der Ahnen“ um 10% gesteigert wird) um 100% in Angriffskraft angerechnet (Geistige Gewandtheit). Dann die üblichen verdächtigen Skills und Lavapeitsche, Waffe des Mahstroms. Statischer Schock und Verbesserte Schilde. Die letzten beiden geben dem Schamanen +6 Aufladungen des Blitzschlagschildes und die Chance  den Gegner damit zu treffen und +15% erhöhten Schaden mit diesem. Bei  „Waffe des  Mahstroms“ gewährt es mir einen Instantcast. Erdtotem gestellt Heldentum gezündet und rann an die Puppe ... Standardrotation: Sturmschlag – Lavapeitsche – Flammenschock – Instant Blitzschlag ... und so weiter.. nochmal Blitzschlagschild nachgebufft da alle 9 Aufladungen 
nach 10 Sekunden verbraucht waren (bei einer Waffengeschwindigkeit von 1.19 Sekunden da Mungo zweimal proct ist das nicht unverständlich). Am Ende von Heldentum angekommen zeigt mir mein DamageMeter knapp 2000DPS. Schön und Gut dachte ich mir ... ab nach Kara... und da sah es dann schon ernüchternder aus.. da man dort sein volles Potenzial erst gar nicht ausfahren kann wenn die Mobs schon nach 3 Sekunden umfallen(-30% HP der Bosse)... Naja also wie es in den High Instanzen dann ausschaut werde ich wohl erst am Wochenende sehen, aber dort wird es ähnlich sein. 
Alles in allem muss man wohl wirklich aufs Addon warten um wieder ein wenig Normalität zu spüren. Aber es ist ja nicht mehr lange hin...
Fazit: Ich finde die neuen Skills gut gelungen und schön umgesetzt aber viel mehr sollten es dann auch nicht mehr werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bald finde ich keine freie Taste auf meiner Tastatur ohne meine Finger zu verkrampfen.


----------



## Tja (17. Oktober 2008)

Erstmal keine Aktivität, bis der Lichkönig kommt. 

und ja - ich will meine ALTEN Talente wieder.


----------



## Qonix (17. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin begeistert von meinem Destro-Hexer. Endlich nicht mehr stupides 1 Tasten gedrücke. Jetzt kann man mal zeigen was man auf dem Kasten hat und was ich schon so an den Puppen geteste hab ging gut ab. Ob die Bosse jetzt wirklich so schwach sind wie alle sagen und wie die Skillung im Raid ist werde ich dann am Montag sehen.


----------



## Jägerboss (17. Oktober 2008)

ICh mach jetzt von 800-900dps 500-400dps -.- !


----------



## Aîm (17. Oktober 2008)

ich habe mit meinem jäger eine mehr als nur drastische schadenserhöhung (im raid) erlebt
die dps sind von 1200-1700 auf satte 2500 explodiert, was ein anstieg von bis zu (!!)110%(!!) bedeutet.

in diesem sinne:
ich will niemals wieder die alten trees oder mechaniken des jägers sehen! =D


----------



## Thunderwolf (17. Oktober 2008)

Bin voll und ganz begeistert von diesem patch


----------



## AndreasM (17. Oktober 2008)

Bin mit dem Protection-Baum des Kriegers sehr zufrieden, keine Frage. Endlich Schaden, endlich ein wenig Besserung beim Mehr-Mobs-Tanken.


----------



## BlackBastet (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute ich Spiel nen Shadow eigentlich schon mit Leib und Seele mit den neuen Talenten und Zaubern muss man sich ja erstmal etwas beschäftigen. Den neuen Manareg find ich etwas wenig im Vergleich zu davor, ich freu mich Riesig das wir Shadows wieder mehr Schaden machen einen neuen Dot bekommen haben und wie ich auch schonmal im Klassenforum Anregung für einen AOE gegeben habe, allerdings denke ich das man trotz dem gestiegenen Schaden Mana Probleme haben dürfte, weiß schon einer eine neue Rotation mit dem Zauber Verschlingende Seuche?

Gruß Bastet
Licht und Schatten stehn gemeinsam vor der Tür.


----------



## Ando2 (17. Oktober 2008)

Also ist schwer ne gute Skillung zu bekommen, geschweige zu testen wenn die Server nicht lang genug onl. sind oder Insis garnicht erreichbar.


----------



## BleaKill (17. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin seeeeehr zufrieden mit meinem Krieger (Def) und meinem Dudu (Eule)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sp@rtan (17. Oktober 2008)

also bin mit dem dmg des waffenbaum eigentlich ganz zufrieden hat sich vom dmg her nicht so viel getan aber naja was mich eher stört ist der hexer,ich meine das kann doch nur nein witz sein,mit seiner neuen form kann der schon fast alleine arena machen,der hat mehr rüstung als ein bär druide oder andere tank klasse ...

also diese hexer form ist meine meinung nach overpowerd (600% mehr rüstung,bewegungeinschränkende effekt um 50% verkürtz,20% mehr dmg)


----------



## Frankx (17. Oktober 2008)

Das einzige was mich an meinem Neuen Schutz Pala Baum aufregt das mir jetzt 20 Verteidigungs wertung fehlen -.-


----------



## René93 (17. Oktober 2008)

Find ich supi ich kann jetz 10 Sek.s außerhalb von Stealth Hinterhalt einsetzen! Das Feature worauf alle gewartet haben^^


----------



## Real-Leslie (17. Oktober 2008)

ich findes im grund sehr gut  allerdings habe ich wie immer nach solchen umstellungen das prob wieder ne gute skillung zu finden - als schurke ist man ja immer bemüht eine ausgewogene skillung zu hinden. einer seits ist PVE wichtig aber man will ja nicht immer die rote laterne haben wenn es um PVP geht also ist man erstmal auf der ewigen  suche nach einer skillung die schnell schaden macht aber auch den faktor guter verteidigung in sich trägt.

aber summer su marum ist die neue Talentverteilung wirklich gut gelungen der schurke hat endlich die beidhändigkeit ganz ober da wo sie auch sinvoll ist und nicht erst mit level 35 wo man schon nach ihr giert.^^


----------



## Smeal (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich merke mit meine Krieger das ich im PvP viel mehr Schaden mache allerdings machen die anderen meistens viel mehr schaden das ich zeit habe irgendwas zu machen,also manche klassen sind jetzt echt krank^^

MfG Smeal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nubus (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde ja vorallem den neuen BM Tree super , sich die exo. pets zu zähmen amcht echt fun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fye (17. Oktober 2008)

Für Feral Druiden ist der Patch crap...man kann auf 70 keine richtig effektive Skillung mehr basteln...nimmt man Berserker mit, hat man kein Omen der Klarsicht :/ Ne reine PvP Skillung ist fast unmöglich, PvE Skillung hingegen ist noch gut machbar. Wenn ich mir dagegen den extremen push von Jägern und Paladinen anschaue, fällt mir nix mehr zu ein. Zeigt mal wieder das Blizzard Ferals ned unbedingt mag (Eule wurde gepusht, Heal passt auch noch ganz gut).


----------



## -RD- (18. Oktober 2008)

Da ich WOW ja eher aus Spass spiele, und es mir relativ egal ist, wann ich mal Lvl 70 bin (aktuell habe ich gerade meinen ersten Charakter auf 60 / gespielt seit Anfang April), sehe ich das alles eher gelassen.
PVP mache ich eigentlich nur zwecks der Optik (PVP-Mount und Items, bzw. diesen Sturmlanzen-Wappenrock finde ich noch sehr cool). Und dahingehend gefällt mir, da ich Jäger (BM) spiele, auch die Option nun die exotischen Tiere zu Begleitern zu machen.
Der Reset der Punkte war daher sehr praktisch. Jetzt habe ich halt alle Punkte im BM-Baum, aber was soll´s.
Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen, welches Tierchen ich mir denn jetzt hole, das gut zu meinem Nachtelf (schwere Rüstung in schwarz/grau gehalten - weiße Haare) passt.


----------



## -RD- (18. Oktober 2008)

Real-Leslie schrieb:


> summer su marum



Sorry für den DP, aber da kräuseln sich mir sämtliche Zehen- und Fingernägel nach oben.

Summa summarum = lat. "Die Summe der Summen" = frei übersetzt: Das Endergebnis

...hat also nichts mit Bienen oder so zu tun. Ja, ich weiß, wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf... usw.. (Ich kenne die typischen Sprüche der "Analphabeten by choice".) Aber wenn man schon Fremdwörter benützt, dann sollte man sie auch richtig schreiben.


----------



## Pøgø (18. Oktober 2008)

neuer Patch = größter Scheiß

(PRE BC!!!)


----------



## hordecore (18. Oktober 2008)

Das ein oder andere is noch ungebalanced (siehe Paladin PvP^^), aber mir machts unterm Strich viel Spaß, ich teil mit allen meinen Chars mehr dmg aus und kann bisschen was neues ausprobieren mit skillung, neuen Fähigkeiten etc.

Daumen hoch!


----------



## Ronas (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt nur gerecht, dass z.B. Vergelter Palas und Verstärker Schamanen , die früher eher belächelt wurden wenn sie sagten sie wären dd´s,derartig gepusht wurden dass sie jeden anderen umrocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also *thumbsup*


----------



## Melian (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab halt ein Problem: meine zwei paladine habens wirklich gut. Der eine ist nu Retri geworden und basht trotz schlechtem Equipment alles um. Der andere ist Holy und ist auch gut bedient. Hat nur ein wneig Manaprobleme.

Mein Krieger und mein Jäger hjedoch haben meiner Meinung nach nur absolute Witztalente gekriegt. Gerade Titansgrip vom Furorkri3eger ist ja der grösste Witz. Ich habs nicht geskillt als highendcontentraiderin. BM-51er talent ist ja der absolute Witz..


----------



## Potsmoggy (19. Oktober 2008)

also... ich als drui spieler finde des mit den neuen talenten ganz nett... nur was ich finde... pally's sind ein wenig zu OP gemacht... dass es nun wirklich undenkbar ist, dass man ohne pally in eine inni geht.. und genau wg den pally's hab ich auch den server von PvP auf PvE gewechselt, weil man auf meinem alten server für daylies auch mitunter mal 2 1/2 std gebraucht hat, weil einen die .. sry .. kiddy allys wieder einen auf raid machen.. und einmal quer über die insel marschieren... und alles moschen, was sich ihnen "in den weg stellt" .. ich kann sowas auf nem PvP server schon verstehn , dass man so open PvP macht... aber auf der insel?! ich will da meine daylies machen können und nicht alle 2-3 mins von nem ally downgekloppt werden.. ich kann noch ned mal mit meinem heal dudu gegen den dmg von nem retri unter 3.0.2 ankommen.. da hat blizz meiner meinung ein bissl kagge gebaut.. die pally's sind einfach nur noch OP .. und wurden durch den patch ZU GUT gemacht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich sag mal so.. wer kommt denn bidde jetz noch an den dmg von denen ran?! ... bzw was soll man gegen nen dauer bubble pala überhaupt noch machen?! man denkt sich auch so... toll hab mir jetz 3 70er hochgespielt, immer schön auf den anderen klassen geblieben.. und nun wird der pala so OP , wie es damalig der hunter war.. meiner meinung nach sollten sie den pala zumindest ein wenig abschwächen.. weil wo bleiben denn bidde die "alten" dmg klassen?! ich möchte da allein den unter BC eig völlig OP rouge erinnern.. bzw halt die "magischen klassen" dudu, mage, wl, priest ... wo bei wir denn auch wieder bei einem manko wären von dem 3.0.2 patch... der priest wurde ganz schön vernachlässigt in sachen verbesserung der talentbäume..  nagut.. er hat nen ganz toll aussehenden zauber bekommen... aber.. machen die wirklich mehr dmg wie vorher?! 
ich werd des auf jdn fall so machen... dass ich mir denn nochmal einen pally hochspieln werde, wenn die talente von dem nicht bald ein wenig abgeschwächt werden.. ich glaube auch, dass sich viele genau vor diese entscheidung gestellt fühlen: spiel ich meinen alten char erst hoch oder mach ich mir nen DK, oder fang ich ganz von vorn mit nem pally an... ich denke viele werden sich für letzteres entscheiden oder zumindest werden sich jetz noch mehr leute nen pally erstelln, da es im mom so aussieht, dass ein pala in keiner vernünftigen inni grp mehr fehlen darf.. wodurch wieder andere klassen verdrängt werden, was ich fürs gameplay recht schade finde... mit nem pally kann man jetzt auch richtig dmg machen, ohne "skilled" für seine klasse zu sein.. obwohl ja eig "skill" WoW schon so ziemlich ausmacht.. naja.. 

MfG,
Potsmoggy (nun auf Durotan unterwegs^^)


----------



## Denji (KdV) (22. Oktober 2008)

Spiel MM Hunter und finde die neuen Talente 1a, einzigste was störnd ist ist der CDG der nerf einfach nur weil man nie richtig arbeiten kann... muss man wohl doch ne rota lernen... naja egal^^

Grüße Denji

PS: Nerf Palas, wird ja wohl nicht der sinn sein alles in 4 sec in Bubble down zu bekommen...


----------



## Garmon-Arygos (22. Oktober 2008)

Talente finde ich schon ganz in Ordnung so. Auch das Palas mal Schaden machen passt schon. Ist ja alles für 80 ausgelegt. Nur was mir richtig auf die Nüsse geht ist, dass fast alle meine Bärchen-Items genervt wurden. Ich habe mal eben 10k Rüsti verloren. Verstehen tue ich das nicht. Also wird es erstmaleingemottet und der Krieger weitergespielt. So long


----------



## Hordcrushér (24. Oktober 2008)

AndreasM schrieb:


> Bin mit dem Protection-Baum des Kriegers sehr zufrieden, keine Frage. Endlich Schaden, endlich ein wenig Besserung beim Mehr-Mobs-Tanken.




Tag zusammen,

also dazu muss ich sagen, das man voher auch nicht wirklich Probleme hatte mehrer Mobs bei sich zu halten. Gut, was jetzt ein Vorteil ist, das man keinerlei CC´ler mehr braucht.
Bis zu 8 Mobs sind jetzt durchaus ohne stress machbar. In gewissen Instanzen bedanken sich dann nur die Heiler *ironieoff*
Was ich sehr gut finde, ist das man als Defkrieger jetzt nicht mehr nach jemanden suchen muss zwecks Daylis. Jetzt braucht man nicht mehr ewig dafür wenn man alleine geht.

Was die Hunter angeht, naja. Mein Hunter ist Survival geskillt. Voher war es ne feine Sache da durch "Schwäche aufdecken" sich viele bedankt haben.
Jetzt naja, eventuell der Manareg für die Heiler. Dann noch der "Explosive Schuss" finde ich persönlich absolut hirnrissig, denn wirklich dmg kommt dabei auch net rum.


Das wars erstmal von meiner Seite.


----------



## Madrake (31. Oktober 2008)

was der Witz bei der Sache ist...

- auf der einen Seite wollen die Leute von Blizzard es möglich machen zwischen 2 Skillungen per "Knopfdruck" zu wechslen"
- auf der andren Seite haben sie die Zaubermacht eingeführt... (jedoch nicht darüber nachgedacht das auf den Heilersachen keine Zaubertrefferwertung ist...)


So und nun als Heiler per Knopfdruck einen gleichwertigen Schadensausteiler spielen... - hm mit Heilkleidern die u.a. gleichviel Zaubermacht aufweisen aber keine Zaubertrefferwertung??? Wohl eher nicht...

Des weiteren ist damit die Zaubermacht total für die Katze, wenn die Heiler, ob Paladin, Schamane, Druide, oder auch Priester sich für so eine DD Skillung dann noch extra Equip farmen müssen, wegen dieser Zaubertrefferwertung.

Normale Heilerkleidung sieht meist so aus: Zaubermacht - Manaregeneration - + die drei Stats (Ausdauer/ Int/ evtl. Wille) - meist haben Heiler von vornherein keine Zaubertrefferwertung...

mfg Madrake



edit: Beitrag hab ich schon selber gemeldet zum Verschieben... Tut mir Leid war mit den Gedanken schneller als ich schauen konnte wohin ich den Artikel reinschreibe oO

-> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=52929


----------

